# Les jaquettes ipod ne correspondent pas avec celle d iTunes



## denland (10 Août 2010)

Salut 

Depuis quelques temps les jaquettes des albums sur mon ipod ne correspondent pas a celle d' iTunes.


Quelqu un a une idéeeeeeee?????


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Oui, ça m'arrive aussi. Pas d'explication. Je pense qu'il y a un bug quelque part et pas grand chose à faire, à part réparer les choses "manuellement"....


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2010)

Il me semble que c'est un bug qui se manifeste lorsque tu actives l'option "convertir en AAC 128 kbps les morceaux dont le débit est supérieur".

Il y a quelques temps, je l'avais activée et pareil, c'était le souk dans les pochettes.
Depuis que je l'ai désactivée, tout est redevenu normal.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Août 2010)

Cette option n'est pas activée chez moi, et pourtant...


----------



## denland (23 Août 2010)

Je vais esayer mais je trouve pas l option "convertir en AAC 128 kbps les morceaux dont le débit est supérieur"
Merci


----------



## Timekeeper (24 Août 2010)

Tu branches ton iPod. Tu cliques sur l'iPod apparu dans iTunes, si il ne l'affiche pas tout seul.
C'est ensuite je crois dans le premier onglet, avec les autres réglages du style "synchroniser seulement les morceaux cochés" ou "synchroniser automatiquement cet iPod".


----------



## denland (31 Août 2010)

En fait c etait pas coche
Comprend pas merci quand meme


----------

